
Heat Wave Nudged the Planet to Its Hottest June, European Forecasters Say - pseudolus
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/07/03/climate/hottest-june-on-record.html
======
chewz
Heatwave is an old news in Europe. Its cold July now, after hot June.

> Rotenburg (Wümme) in Lower Saxony recorded a record low July temperature of
> 2.9C on early Thursday morning, according to Wetter.com, breaking a station
> record which had stood since 1946.

The record low came only four days after Germany logged a record high June
temperature of of 39.6C in Bernburg an der Saale in Saxony-Anhalt on Sunday.

[https://www.thelocal.de/20190705/germany-sets-record-low-
jul...](https://www.thelocal.de/20190705/germany-sets-record-low-july-
temperature)

